# 10th Annual Crossroads of Dixie Antique Tractor & Engine Show



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This is one of the biggest shows of this kind in this part of the country AND it is only about 65 miles from me. Think I will definitely be attending this one!

10th Annual Crossroads of Dixie Antique Tractor & Engine Show  

It will be held at Lawrenceburg, TN Rotary Park. Friday, August 18, 2006 thru 8/20/06. 

Directions


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Be sure to take plenty of pics and post em!


----------

